

Responsive Web Design - vladocar
http://www.alistapart.com/articles/responsive-web-design/

======
retlehs
Incredible. Link to final example: [http://www.alistapart.com/d/responsive-
web-design/ex/ex-site...](http://www.alistapart.com/d/responsive-web-
design/ex/ex-site-FINAL.html)

Ethan is the fluid grid master and this example shows how powerful it is in
conjunction with CSS3 media queries.

------
Kilimanjaro
Great advice about multiple devices and resolutions, but...

I will never, for the love of absurdity, never use 20 decimals for what should
be a simple value.

Can't we just round it up?

~~~
jacobolus
If he had used 2 significant figures (tenths of a percent), his size would be
off by less than a dot at 1200 DPI. If he had used 3 significant figures
(hundredths of a percent), his size would be off by just about 1 dot at 4800
DPI. Since web browsers tend to round to the nearest pixel on ~100 DPI
screens, yes, I’d say 19 signifiant figures is more than a little overkill.

Then again, you never know when you might need to print your web page at
billboard size and maintain down-to-the-micron precision.

------
alabut
The first example I saw of serving multiple layouts was by Cameron Adams,
almost 6 years ago:

<http://www.themaninblue.com/writing/perspective/2004/09/21/>

He went on to work on as the UX guy on Google Wave in Australia.

------
richcollins
Minimalism + a regular site structure makes "responsive web design" much
easier.

